

Show HN: Bean Counter, a (non crypto) virtual currency platform - billowycoat
https://currency.moyaproject.com/

======
billowycoat
Hi HN,

This is something I had an idea for years ago, and even wrote some code at the
time, but never really got it off the ground. I started from scratch again,
and its more or less working.

Essentially it's online banking for a virtual currency, but its not Bitcoin or
similar. It's intended to be used as a 'Community Currency' or for a group /
community that trust the provider.

Please test, and if you can, send some currency to an email address or user.
Let me know if you find any bugs.

Will

